# Questions- Waiting for natural miscarriage



## Emmy0320

I was wondering if anyone has had a similar experience and can help prepare me for what to expect. You can get a good picture of my recent ultrasound adventures by reading my signature. Basically, baby died right around 9 weeks. We scheduled a private scan to give ourselves piece of mind but got quite the opposite. A MMC has been officially confirmed after two ultrasounds and blood tests. 

At my ultrasound on Monday they said the baby, sack, and uterus still looked stable. On Wednesday (yesterday) the doctor said my cervix was still hard and closed. Today is the first that I've had cramping (period-like) and I have yet to experience any bleeding or spotting during my pregnancy. I have a prescription for Lortab (painkillers) and am hoping to miscarry naturally at home. I am scheduled for a d&C on 2/14 (happy Valentine's Day to me :nope:) should my body not take care of things before then.

My questions are.... now that the cramping has started, how long do you think it will be before I start bleeding? 

Once I start bleeding how long do you think it will be until I start passing tissue, etc.?

My doctor did prepare me for the passage of tissue, clots, and the sack at this stage in things but is there anything else I should be expecting? She said to go to the ER if I saturate a maxi pad in less than an hour.

Thank you in advance and I'm sorry to meet all of you in this forum... I wish it were under better circumstances for everyone! My husband and I are very sad about how things have turned out as this was our first pregnancy, but at this point I'm kind of going into planner mode to prepare for the miscarriage so that I can start moving past all of this. :(


----------



## due3may12

hey hun, am so sorry for your loss! i lost my kevin at 18 weeks preg so my story wud be diff to how it will happen to you! i had to deliver him in hosp with help of tablets as it was MMC! and i didnt bleed or anything until i got tablets! 
but i know the ladies on here are great support and have great advice! 
sorry you had to join us here. 
all my love
Karen
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## djbutton01

I started soptting and cramping at the same time between 11AM and noon last Wednesday. The cramping slowly got more intense until about 5:30AM Thursday morning when I passed a quarter sized clot or something. The next 3 hours were very intense and painful as I passed more stuff but not much and also not much blood. Then the rest of Thursday and Friday was ok just tired and sore. Saturday afternoon the cramps and bleeding picked up through Sunday but subsided. Monday wasn't too bad but I did not feeling good and had moderate cramps and light bleeding. Tuesday the blood had basically stopped but the cramps intensified all day till I couldn't stand up straight. I had sharp stabbing pains in the center down low (cervix). We went to the ER and there was a piece of tissue or something stuck in my cervix. The doctor pulled it out with forceps and felt better instantly. The next day (yesterday) I only spotted throughout the day and then all the sudden, I had breakthrough bleeding with a LOT of large clots but not really any pain, probably from all the Vicodin. I was 8 1/2 weeks when mine started. Today, I would have been 9 1/2 weeks. I don't want to scare you but before I started mine, I had trouble finding anything. I searched and searched for what to expect and not many things gave me any real details so I wanted to you the best I could give you. I was scared of what to expect. Apparantly mine was slow and just kept starting and stopping because I couldn't pass the tissue by myself even with sqautting and pushing. Feel free to PM me if you want to. I'm so sorry you are going through this. It is physically and emotionally exhausting.


----------



## Emmy0320

due3may12 said:


> hey hun, am so sorry for your loss! i lost my kevin at 18 weeks preg so my story wud be diff to how it will happen to you! i had to deliver him in hosp with help of tablets as it was MMC! and i didnt bleed or anything until i got tablets!
> but i know the ladies on here are great support and have great advice!
> sorry you had to join us here.
> all my love
> Karen
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Thanks, and I'm so sorry... 18 weeks would be really tough. 

I am hoping the cramping is a good sign as I'd like to avoid pills or a d&c.


----------



## Emmy0320

djbutton01 said:


> I started spotting and cramping at the same time between 11AM and noon last Wednesday. The cramping slowly got more intense until about 5:30AM Thursday morning when I passed a quarter sized clot or something. The next 3 hours were very intense and painful as I passed more stuff but not much and also not much blood. Then the rest of Thursday and Friday was ok just tired and sore. Saturday afternoon the cramps and bleeding picked up through Sunday but subsided. Monday wasn't too bad but I did not feeling good and had moderate cramps and light bleeding. Tuesday the blood had basically stopped but the cramps intensified all day till I couldn't stand up straight. I had sharp stabbing pains in the center down low (cervix). We went to the ER and there was a piece of tissue or something stuck in my cervix. The doctor pulled it out with forceps and felt better instantly. The next day (yesterday) I only spotted throughout the day and then all the sudden, I had breakthrough bleeding with a LOT of large clots but not really any pain, probably from all the Vicodin. I was 8 1/2 weeks when mine started. Today, I would have been 9 1/2 weeks. I don't want to scare you but before I started mine, I had trouble finding anything. I searched and searched for what to expect and not many things gave me any real details so I wanted to you the best I could give you. I was scared of what to expect. Apparently mine was slow and just kept starting and stopping because I couldn't pass the tissue by myself even with squatting and pushing. Feel free to PM me if you want to. I'm so sorry you are going through this. It is physically and emotionally exhausting.

Thank you! I hope things start soon... I really don't want medical intervention if I can help it. I have a prescription for painkillers and what my doctor said seemed to go along with what you said, although yes it does seem like yours maybe went more slowly? She was pretty honest and said it's really nothing like a heavy period at 9 weeks and that a lot of people are surprised by the quantity of what they pass and go to the ER scared. 

It does seem like at this stage it's already more involved than a lot of people would think even though we were still early. I was very saddened when I realized I would pass a noticeable sack. :( I'm definitely not looking forward to that moment. Thank you for sharing and I'm glad you were able to get checked our before an infection could develop! I hope you recover soon.


----------



## djbutton01

Emmy, please keep us updated and if you need any help or have other questions please ask. Usually someone is able to help or at least just offer support. My husband is very supportive but I sometime worry that since I need to talk things out, over and over again, I am making it harder for him to heal emotionally. So reading and posting here is helpful. I get the chance I need, to talk er uh type it out so I have my outlet. The people close to me like my husband, son, and mom are all sad about losing the baby so I don't want to make it harder on them by constantly reminding them of it since it is constantly on my mind. Then to add insult to injury, I began producing some milk yesterday. This is my second pregnancy, the first is my 11 year old son. I read that milk may come in if the loss is towards the second half of pregnancy, but mine started at 8 1/2 weeks so maybe it is because my body has been through it before. Sorry, I am rambling.


----------



## pinkfee

Emmy thanks for posting this, i also had a MMC on monday when I was 9 weeks also. I'm currently waiting for it to happen naturally but i think like you i'll try and schedule a d&c for around 13th Feb, cos i think 2 weeks is enough time waiting for your body to expell something that isn't living anymore. I've had a little cramping but no blood at all and its really messing with my head, how can my body not know the baby is no longer living?!!!? 

I'm sorry for you loss.... its was our first pregnancy aswell (first IVF attempt) i'm moving from feeling very sorry for myself (why us, life's not fair) to being very angry at the whole thing, even angry at the baby itself for not surviving. 

due3may12 - i'm so sorry i can't imagine how tough loosing a baby at 18weeks must be. 

It just sucks all round to be in this section of bnb :(


----------



## TripleA

So sorry for your loss. I know every situation is different so it's hard to know what to expect. I bled for two weeks before I miscarried naturally. It felt just like a heavy period for the most part, with no real pain for me. But I did at times during this initial two weeks pass what seemed like a lot of tissue etc, so was sure it had gone naturally. So I was very surprised to be rescanned and find out that the sac was still there. When this did pass eventually, there was no mistaking it. I had what felt like contractions, but only for 20 minutes or so and then lost quite a lot of blood and what was obviously the sac. I continued to bleed for two weeks afterwards. So sorry we all have to "meet" in circumstances like this.....take care xx


----------



## WelshOneEmma

TripleA said:


> So sorry for your loss. I know every situation is different so it's hard to know what to expect. I bled for two weeks before I miscarried naturally. It felt just like a heavy period for the most part, with no real pain for me. But I did at times during this initial two weeks pass what seemed like a lot of tissue etc, so was sure it had gone naturally. So I was very surprised to be rescanned and find out that the sac was still there. When this did pass eventually, there was no mistaking it. I had what felt like contractions, but only for 20 minutes or so and then lost quite a lot of blood and what was obviously the sac. I continued to bleed for two weeks afterwards. So sorry we all have to "meet" in circumstances like this.....take care xx

I have had a similar experience to you. Had a scan on 20th Jan to be told baby had died at 7 weeks (i was meant to be 10 weeks when i had the scan). Went home, my mum did my feet (reflexology and theres points on the foot they arent to touch when someone is pregnant). I started bleeding the next day, quite heavily. Started getting clots the following day and was in agony one night. I had a scan 10 days later and was told everything was still in there. i was gobsmacked. the bleeding carried on as before but 2 nights ago i had very heavy bleeding and passed two huge pieces of tissue (although it looked like liver and nothing resembling a sack). I am still not sure if its all gone but have another scan scheduled for 13th Feb. If its not out then i will have to have a D&C (which i have been trying to avoid).


----------



## TripleA

WelshOneEmma said:


> TripleA said:
> 
> 
> So sorry for your loss. I know every situation is different so it's hard to know what to expect. I bled for two weeks before I miscarried naturally. It felt just like a heavy period for the most part, with no real pain for me. But I did at times during this initial two weeks pass what seemed like a lot of tissue etc, so was sure it had gone naturally. So I was very surprised to be rescanned and find out that the sac was still there. When this did pass eventually, there was no mistaking it. I had what felt like contractions, but only for 20 minutes or so and then lost quite a lot of blood and what was obviously the sac. I continued to bleed for two weeks afterwards. So sorry we all have to "meet" in circumstances like this.....take care xx
> 
> I have had a similar experience to you. Had a scan on 20th Jan to be told baby had died at 7 weeks (i was meant to be 10 weeks when i had the scan). Went home, my mum did my feet (reflexology and theres points on the foot they arent to touch when someone is pregnant). I started bleeding the next day, quite heavily. Started getting clots the following day and was in agony one night. I had a scan 10 days later and was told everything was still in there. i was gobsmacked. the bleeding carried on as before but 2 nights ago i had very heavy bleeding and passed two huge pieces of tissue (although it looked like liver and nothing resembling a sack). I am still not sure if its all gone but have another scan scheduled for 13th Feb. If its not out then i will have to have a D&C (which i have been trying to avoid).Click to expand...

Maybe you could have passed the bulk of it....? (sorry to be using such crass terms). I know I had some "matter" left but they told me it would come away naturally and I was sent away from hospital with a course of antibiotics to prevent infection. Have felt physically fine since. My mc happened the night before I was booked into hospital for a d and c. If you are keen to avoid a d and c, I am hoping the same thing happens for you.


----------



## Emmy0320

Thank you everyone! I started having some cramping last night and again this afternoon. I still haven't had any bleeding. I feel strangely similar to when I found out I was pregnant... crampy and nauseous at times. Today is a minimum of 8 days after baby died so I'm hoping the cramping is a sign that my body is starting to move things along. I filled my Rx and got some serious maxi pads just in case. 

The hardest part for me right now is dealing with this and everything else. I'm in my last quarter of graduate school, completing an internship and my master's thesis. I can take some time off but I have minimum hour requirements to complete by mid March. I'm starting to worry about how much I will miss and wish I were in a better position to take time to deal with everything. 

Thankfully the weekend is here though so I can relax a bit. Thank you again to all and I will keep everyone posted. Never thought I'd be wishing for a miscarriage to start but I hate the waiting game. :(


----------



## ABC115

I'm going through something similiar. I was 9 weeks along in my pregnancy, then had light spotting last night. I went to my OBGYN this morning, she did an u/s and discovered the baby had stopped growing sometime in January. There was no heartbeat and the amniotic sac was almost empty. My Dr sent me home with Misoprostol as I did not want the D and C. Now that I'm home researching the Misoprostol and I'm so conflicted. I'd rather wait for things to happen naturally, but my Dr said since I wasn't bleeding a lot, it could take weeks. Now I can't decide if I want to take the medicine - it will officially end this amazing journey I was so excited to be on, but at least I'll know the bleeding/cramping could be limited to the weekend. On the other hand, I could let nature run its course, but possibly take weeks to pass and after that I might need a D and C or the meds anyway. In the meantime, I'm having a hard enough time coming to terms with this loss, I've grown so attached to this bundle of love over the past 5 weeks that I just can't believe it could be over. I just can't decide - I'm afraid and sad to take the medicine, but I'm also scared not to. 

I'm thinking of all of you who are experiencing this right now. It's a painful experience to share, but I'm grateful to have found some support online right now. Sending you hugs


----------



## clarissa_b

thank you all for posting your experiences. I had an early scan y'day. im supposd to be 8+4. sac was measring that but contents were measuring 5-6. Have to go back in a week for another scan to confirm mmc but they told me to be prepared to pass it in the meantime.


----------



## kelly1973

HI everybody, i went for my 12 week scan on the 22nd nov to find out that my baby had died at around 6 weeks. i choose to go for the natural way had light spotting about a week later then had to go to a&e witgh such pain and put on morphine as it was so bad since
then have passed lots of clots and am still bleeding to this day, i have had numerous antibiotics and weekly scans my last scan was on tuesday to be told the sac is still there and measures 2 cms i have been told that it is too small to do anything and will have to wait it out, i feel so low at times and exhausted most days, sometimes i just wonder if i will ever feel happier as just get so down, has anyone elses taken this long? hugs to you all kelly xxx


----------



## TripleA

kelly1973 said:


> HI everybody, i went for my 12 week scan on the 22nd nov to find out that my baby had died at around 6 weeks. i choose to go for the natural way had light spotting about a week later then had to go to a&e witgh such pain and put on morphine as it was so bad since
> then have passed lots of clots and am still bleeding to this day, i have had numerous antibiotics and weekly scans my last scan was on tuesday to be told the sac is still there and measures 2 cms i have been told that it is too small to do anything and will have to wait it out, i feel so low at times and exhausted most days, sometimes i just wonder if i will ever feel happier as just get so down, has anyone elses taken this long? hugs to you all kelly xxx

So sorry for your loss. I cannot imagine what it must be like to be bleeding for this length of time. I bled for a month, two weeks before my mc, and two weeks afterwards. I found I could only begin to get my head around everything once the bleeding had stopped. You must be exhausted. I don't know what is "normal" or not in this circumstance....but am hoping this all comes to an end for you very soon. Take care of yourself xx


----------



## bethiegirl

Reading all of this makes me feel a bit better and not so terribly alone. I went for my dating US on Friday at 8.5 weeks. All that was there was an empty sac. I've had no bleeding and only AF like cramping early on which I read was totally normal throughout pregnancy. Now I'm praying and praying that this happens naturally and soon. I've read it may take weeks to start and the process can take weeks after that. I feel like emotionally I cannot handle that. I'm so tempted to go in for a D&C but the risks are scary and then I read the misdiagnosedmiscarriage website and people had the same thing as me later to find a baby. I don't want to live my life thinking "what if" which is another reason I wanted to have it happen naturally. This whole thing is absolutely devastating. I wish if my baby had died that I would have miscarried right away instead of having to wait like this because it makes it even worse than it already is.


----------



## Emmy0320

clarissa_b said:


> thank you all for posting your experiences. I had an early scan y'day. im supposd to be 8+4. sac was measring that but contents were measuring 5-6. Have to go back in a week for another scan to confirm mmc but they told me to be prepared to pass it in the meantime.

I'm so sorry you may have to join us here. I'm hoping for a little miracle for you at your next scan.


----------



## Emmy0320

bethiegirl said:


> Reading all of this makes me feel a bit better and not so terribly alone. I went for my dating US on Friday at 8.5 weeks. All that was there was an empty sac. I've had no bleeding and only AF like cramping early on which I read was totally normal throughout pregnancy. Now I'm praying and praying that this happens naturally and soon. I've read it may take weeks to start and the process can take weeks after that. I feel like emotionally I cannot handle that. I'm so tempted to go in for a D&C but the risks are scary and then I read the misdiagnosedmiscarriage website and people had the same thing as me later to find a baby. I don't want to live my life thinking "what if" which is another reason I wanted to have it happen naturally. This whole thing is absolutely devastating. I wish if my baby had died that I would have miscarried right away instead of having to wait like this because it makes it even worse than it already is.

I'm so sorry. I agree... The waiting is like a cruel joke. Today is at least 11 days past fetal death and still no bleeding. The cramping I had a few days ago stopped and the only confirmation that this is all going on is that my morning sickness is officially gone.


----------



## pinkfee

Ladies i'm still in the same boat, so its been a week since I was told my baby had no heartbeat, i've had a small amount of cramping but no bleeding at all... this waiting is doing my head in. I've also seen that website about misdiagnosed miscarriages and its lead me to wonder all sorts of things, which i think aren't all productive and i wonder if the slight bit of doubt in my head or unwillingness to accept the reality is what is causing this to delay. I'm going to ask my doctor if he'll refer me for another scan so i can be absolutely sure there's no hope and then think about doing the d&c again. I don't like the idea of it, but you hear so many women start off bleeding and then end up having one anyway that maybe i should just do it to start off with and cut out the nasty pain and bleeding?

arghhhhhh i wish i didn't have early scans, because maybe i could still be in blissful ignorance until my body decided to do it naturally.


----------



## bethiegirl

All through my pregnancy I'd pray that when I went to the restroom there would be no spotting or blood. Now I'm praying for the opposite. I analyze every small twitch and cramp hoping it's finally happening. It's so agonizing.


----------



## minniemoocher

Hi there, I'm so sorry you're going through this :((( I was diagnosed with a MMC 2 weeks ago today; I was 9 weeks at the time. Cramping started really badly on Saturday and I had 6 hours of heavy bleeding where in the end there was no point getting off the toilet. (sorry if tmi!). Lost lots and lots of tissue and clots. I thought it was all over, until last night it started again, equally as heavy and cramps and lasted 2 hours. I got in the bath to ease the pain and just as I stood to get out the foetus came out. Needless to say it was heartbreaking. I had an internal scan today and unbelievably there is still some tissue left. I still have cramps and some bleeding today, so I'm hoping it'll all go naturally. Now I wished I'd had a D&C as I found it traumatic and really hard going. I know everyone is different however. We're due to fly out on honeymoon on Sunday and are having to cancel as I'm still bleeding :((( life sucks at times. Wishing you a speeding recovery. You'll feel better once it's over with. Despite it all I'm relieved it's in the final stages xxx


----------



## Emmy0320

pinkfee said:


> arghhhhhh i wish i didn't have early scans, because maybe i could still be in blissful ignorance until my body decided to do it naturally.

I've thought the same thing. Without that private scan at 9 weeks I'd still be excited and ignorant to the MMC. Then I remind myself that it would probably be even harder to find out later. It's such a loose-loose situation.


----------



## Emmy0320

bethiegirl said:


> All through my pregnancy I'd pray that when I went to the restroom there would be no spotting or blood. Now I'm praying for the opposite. I analyze every small twitch and cramp hoping it's finally happening. It's so agonizing.

I know and how f-ed up is that? We start off praying for no spotting and now every time I go to the bathroom I'm hoping for some blood... never thought I would be in this boat.


----------



## pinkfee

Oh Minnie that is heartbreaking :cry: and life does suck, i really hope you manage to have a honeymoon at a later stage, i'm planning on booking a holiday straight after to get away from it all. 

So I went to my general doctor this morning to see if he would help me get referred for another scan at another hospital just to double check as i've got a few doubts rattling around in my head and well it was no go and as i don't want to have a d&c until i'm absolutely sure it looks like i'm going to be in this waiting boat until i see signs of blood :( 

I know emmy, wishing to see blood after wishing for so long not to see it is one head f**k!


----------



## pinkfee

Emmy how are you doing? 

Just to say that i've started bleeding today so thats 11 days after I was told. I had a lot of cramping over the last couple of days and about an hour ago i started bleeding. 

Hope your okay. x


----------



## awesomemama

I am currently miscarrying as I type. I have no cramps (never did) and have been bleeding for 5 days now. Passed tissue at about day 3. I'm sorry for your loss. It just sucks!!!! :( I cried for 2 days. I feel for ya!


----------



## IrishMumz

I am so sorry for all your losses :( its a horrible club to be in & yet there are so many of us here :( at least we can care for and support each other.
I had a scan 3.5 weeks ago & was told all there was was an empty sac measuring 6 weeks when I was sure I was 7-8 weeks. 
Went back 2 weeks later (sure I would see baby & heartbeat) to be told the sac was now a large blood clot and making its way down my uterus towards my cervix :(
I had started bleeding very lightly on the saturday morning at the funeral of a very close friend that died suddenly... It was only a small but of red on the toilet paper when I wiped... Up to this point I had only had some brown discharge on two occasions which I was not concerned about at all...
The next day, Sunday, there was a bit more blood, still not enough to go on my pants or a pad on and off all day... Still no cramps or pain....
Monday I was bleeding a little heavier with some tiny clots but still not more than spotting, Tuesday i was starting to need a pad & had some cramping. Had the scan Tuesday morning that confirmed a mmc :(
Tuesday evening the bleeding was heavier. I was offered a D&C or tablets, I declined both hoping my body would take care of it naturally though I was pretty scared... Of how bad the pain & bleeding could get & of what I might see :(
Wednesday the cramping & bleeding were much worse & I started passing bigger clots, Wednesday evening it got REALLY bad & I almost went to the hospital A&E but the pain subsided after an hour and a half and went back to period-like cramps...
Yesterday I was in quite a lot of pain all day & heavy bleeding, I tried to contact my doctor to get some stronger pain pills but couldn't get through.
Today I finally got them & I am glad as I padded a really large clot while sitting on the toilet which didn't hurt too bad thanks to the pain killers!
I feel & hope that the worst of it may be behind me now... I hope so but might be wrong! Only time will tell... It hadn't been as bad or as scary as I thought it might be... So far! I hope my story might be if help to someone.
I know it's not over yet but I'm glad I opted for a natural mc as I feel it's been a cleansing process in itself... I don't feel empty yet but I am so sad over losing my baby :( I know it takes time & I feel going through this allows me to take some time to myself.
I don't know if any of that makes any sense but you are all in my thoughts xxx


----------



## Emmy0320

pinkfee said:


> Emmy how are you doing?
> 
> Just to say that i've started bleeding today so thats 11 days after I was told. I had a lot of cramping over the last couple of days and about an hour ago i started bleeding.
> 
> Hope your okay. x

I'm haning in there. Still no bleeding and 2.5 weeks past fetal death. I have an appointment with my ob on Monday and am still scheduled for a D&C on Tuesday. I'm sorry your mc has started. I hope you hang in there and let us know how you're doing!


----------



## Emmy0320

awesomemama said:


> I am currently miscarrying as I type. I have no cramps (never did) and have been bleeding for 5 days now. Passed tissue at about day 3. I'm sorry for your loss. It just sucks!!!! :( I cried for 2 days. I feel for ya!

I'm sorry you're going through this too. I hope that you're at the end of things and that we can be happy again soon... and with sticky beans next time!


----------



## Emmy0320

IrishMumz said:


> I am so sorry for all your losses :( its a horrible club to be in & yet there are so many of us here :( at least we can care for and support each other.
> I had a scan 3.5 weeks ago & was told all there was was an empty sac measuring 6 weeks when I was sure I was 7-8 weeks.
> Went back 2 weeks later (sure I would see baby & heartbeat) to be told the sac was now a large blood clot and making its way down my uterus towards my cervix :(
> I had started bleeding very lightly on the saturday morning at the funeral of a very close friend that died suddenly... It was only a small but of red on the toilet paper when I wiped... Up to this point I had only had some brown discharge on two occasions which I was not concerned about at all...
> The next day, Sunday, there was a bit more blood, still not enough to go on my pants or a pad on and off all day... Still no cramps or pain....
> Monday I was bleeding a little heavier with some tiny clots but still not more than spotting, Tuesday i was starting to need a pad & had some cramping. Had the scan Tuesday morning that confirmed a mmc :(
> Tuesday evening the bleeding was heavier. I was offered a D&C or tablets, I declined both hoping my body would take care of it naturally though I was pretty scared... Of how bad the pain & bleeding could get & of what I might see :(
> Wednesday the cramping & bleeding were much worse & I started passing bigger clots, Wednesday evening it got REALLY bad & I almost went to the hospital A&E but the pain subsided after an hour and a half and went back to period-like cramps...
> Yesterday I was in quite a lot of pain all day & heavy bleeding, I tried to contact my doctor to get some stronger pain pills but couldn't get through.
> Today I finally got them & I am glad as I padded a really large clot while sitting on the toilet which didn't hurt too bad thanks to the pain killers!
> I feel & hope that the worst of it may be behind me now... I hope so but might be wrong! Only time will tell... It hadn't been as bad or as scary as I thought it might be... So far! I hope my story might be if help to someone.
> I know it's not over yet but I'm glad I opted for a natural mc as I feel it's been a cleansing process in itself... I don't feel empty yet but I am so sad over losing my baby :( I know it takes time & I feel going through this allows me to take some time to myself.
> I don't know if any of that makes any sense but you are all in my thoughts xxx

Thank you for sharing your story. I'm hope that the worst is behind you as well and am glad you got some good meds from your doctor. I'm still hoping that things will start naturally before Tuesday but am okay with a D&C now if they don't... I'm sick of waiting and am ready to start moving past this which I don't think that I can do while still carrying around our little one.

Hope you start to feel better soon!


----------



## bethiegirl

Emmy, will you please post your experience with your D&C if you don't start naturally by Tuesday? At first, I really didn't want one but I seriously can't take it anymore and I haven't had a single drop of blood to indicate I'm going to start soon. Plus, my HCG numbers are still rising and are in the 160,000 range. I have a B/O and cannot wait weeks, it's just too emotionally painful. Sorry about all of your losses and thanks to everyone for sharing their experiences. It makes me feel less alone.


----------



## pinkfee

Sorry IrishMumz and awesomemama that your also going through this aswell.... 

Well i started bleeding yesterday afternoon, went home early from work as i was starting to get cramping, but took a couple of painkillers, got myself some massive maxi pads and managed to go out for dinner and have a good night with friends. 

But OMG it started at 2am and hasn't stopped since, i've never been in so much pain, pulsating cramping that left me sitting on a freezing cold toilet at stupid o'clock passing some rather large clots. I managed to drop off to sleep but kept waking up every two hours, got up at 7am and have been in a more constant pain since, blood seems to have eased off a bit, but the fact i'm in so much pain make me wonder if its not over yet and there is more to come. 

Emmy and Bethiegirl if you do start to go naturally make sure you have plenty of strong painkillers and a hot water bottle or heat pad of some kind. The hot water bottle has been the only thing that has given me any kind of relief in the last 5hours.


----------



## WelshOneEmma

bethiegirl said:


> Emmy, will you please post your experience with your D&C if you don't start naturally by Tuesday? At first, I really didn't want one but I seriously can't take it anymore and I haven't had a single drop of blood to indicate I'm going to start soon. Plus, my HCG numbers are still rising and are in the 160,000 range. I have a B/O and cannot wait weeks, it's just too emotionally painful. Sorry about all of your losses and thanks to everyone for sharing their experiences. It makes me feel less alone.

I really wanted to avoid a D&C also, but unfortunately for me it wasnt to be. 

I had a scan at 10w, to be told baby died at 6.5w. had slight spotting the day before the scan (which is why i was sent for it). Bleeding started the following day, so i thought it was happening naturally. 10 days later i had another scan (still bleeding heavily) to be told it was still in there. Had severe cramping and clots the following day, so thought that was it, but continued bleeding. 3 days ago i woke up in AGONY and hubby rushed me to hospital. I was cramping but cervix was closed. they gave me morphine and something to stop the cramps. I was now bleeding very heavily (i felt like i was wetting myself). They wanted to do a D&C. Me, being silly and holding on to hope, insisted on another scan, just to make sure it was dead - it was but was STILL in there. I had to have a D&C as my body just wasnt letting it go. 

I am now on my 3rd day (D&C was wednesday afternoon), cramping has stopped, as has the bleeding and i no longer feel drained. I wish I could have lost it naturally, but unfortunately for me that wasnt meant to be.

there wasnt much to say about the D&C, they put me under, then i woke up. The only thing that wasnt great was i was in a side room and just left there, covered in blood so had to clean myself up when i got home.


----------



## Emmy0320

Thank you guys. 

bethiegirl- I will post about the D&C if I end up having one on Tuesday. I've had some cramping today but still no blood so we'll see. I do have a prescription for Lortab from my OB just waiting in case it starts naturally. I know how you feel and I'm ready to get this over with and start to move on. It feel like a dirty trick walking around pregnant without a living baby inside for weeks (and knowing it). 

Pinkfee- My ob did warn me that it would be more difficult with contractions, tissue, clots, the sack, etc. 

WelshOneEmma- Thank you for sharing your story. I'm sorry you such scary complications but am glad you're okay and recovering well!


----------



## Scorpio23

Sorry ladies for your loss x
Im three days into waiting for it to happen naturally. 
But if it doesnt happen in the next week I plan to have a D&C.
Its so devastating hoping for bleeding the bathroom :(
Sorry to everyone in the same situation, its such a hard time..


----------



## pinkfee

Hey ladies just wanted to give you an update, friday night must have been when I had most of the miscarriage as i've been slowly getting better since then, i've still got a bit of residual pain but i'm in a far better place than this time yesterday. 

Good luck with everything and whether you go naturally or have a d&c I hope it goes as well as a miscarriage can.


----------



## Emmy0320

pinkfee said:


> Hey ladies just wanted to give you an update, friday night must have been when I had most of the miscarriage as i've been slowly getting better since then, i've still got a bit of residual pain but i'm in a far better place than this time yesterday.
> 
> Good luck with everything and whether you go naturally or have a d&c I hope it goes as well as a miscarriage can.

I'm glad you're feeling better!


----------



## Emmy0320

Well I started bleeding this morning. I had cramps throughout the night and have had them all day. They kind of come and go if that makes sense... maybe weak contractions?

The bleeding is still light but the pain is picking up. Hopefully it will be over with sooner rather than later. I still have an appointment with my ob tomorrow so we'll see what she says as to whether or not she wants me to wait it out (which I'd prefer) or go ahead with the D&C Tuesday.


----------



## Chimpette

Hi Girls,

Thought I'd give you my experience incase it helps....

I've had 2 mmc, I had a scan at about 10.5 weeks to be told baby had stopped at about 7 weeks I started bleeding the day after my scan and carried on for 2 1/2 weeks, had another scan and was told that baby was still there, so I had a D & C.

My 2nd we found out when I was 10 weeks and baby stopped at about 7 weeks again, I started bleeding again the day after my scan and this went on for roughly 4.5/5 weeks, I went back for another scan as I thought the baby had passed the previous day, only to be told it was still there and no sign for it moving, so I had another D & C.

I am happy to report though that I fell pregnant the month after my D & C and my baby boy arrived safe and well in March 2011.


----------



## Emmy0320

UPDATE-

I'm officially not waiting for the mc anymore. :( All yesterday I had some brown mucus when I wiped but that was it. I had a lot of cramping too. 

Last night I had very painful contractions (def. not cramping) that woke me up at 2am- about an hour after I finally fell asleep. Around 4am I caved and took some Lortab (Rx pain meds from dr). I was in tears from the pain and called my husband to have him come home from work (he's a police officer and works nights and I told him to go figuring nothing would happen until the next day). 

The pain meds took the edge off but I still had the full pain at the "peak" of each contraction. I wasn't able to fall back asleep and around 6am I felt a pop sort of feeling and gush. I think it was the mucus plug as when I wiped it was a brown goopy thing (sorry- but it's all TMI at this point). After that I bled a lot and def. filled the mother of all pads (XL overnight, etc) in an hour. When I was on the toilet I felt something definitely slide out but I didn't have the courage to look as I almost fainted during my first bathroom trip so I'm not sure what I passed. The bleeding has gone down drastically almost imed. so I'm waiting for my Ob's office to open in a half hour to see what they want me to do- stay at home, go to ER, or come to already scheduled appointment this morning. 

I know there is more to come though as aside from the mystery thing I felt myself pass It's just been a lot of blood, no clots or tissue yet. Now that I've survived that first round I'm in pretty good spirits as I know I can handle it although I'm not going to lie, all of the reading I did ahead of time prepared me for what to expect but not for actually experiencing the intense pain and copious amounts of blood.

Wish me luck that I won't have to have the d&c tomorrow and I will keep you posted.


----------



## Emmy0320

Wow so as quickly as it started it's over. I just got back from my Ob's office. Since last post (approx. 3hrs ago) I started passing more clots and/or tissue, not sure what every time I went to the restroom with more blood. At the doctor's she did a pelvic exam and said if she saw me a half hour later I would've already passed the sack. She used forceps to pull out the sack and remaining tissue. I went to the bathroom after that and had virtually no bleeding. She said I don't need the d&c tomorrow and that I shouldn't have any more bleeding than a normal period from now on. Just let her know if I get a fever and go back every week for blood tests until hCG is zero. I have a follow-up appointment in a month.

I can't believe it was over that quickly. I'm so glad I don't have to have the d&c and decided to let my body do what it's meant to. (At least it can get baby out if it can't keep it in). Hopefully those of you waiting will have similarly quick experiences. My advice, don't wait as long as I did to take the painkillers. 

Thanks for everyone's support and advice. As sad as we've been over the past few weeks it feels like a huge weight has been lifted off of my shoulders today.


----------



## pinkfee

Good luck Emmy, i hope your through the worst of it... i've had some more bleeding today but the usual amount you'd have as a period. And i've still got quite bad cramping at times. 

Let us know what your doctor advises.


----------



## pinkfee

Emmy we must have posted at the same time! glad everything has gone well. 

I also feel relieved, as sad as it is I now feel I can grieve and move on where as before I was in limbo 

Good luck for the future and plenty of :dust: to us all x


----------

